# Hunting the poachers (Columbus Dispatch)



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Those who break wildlife laws leave their bloody tracks for money or thrills 
Thursday, January 25, 2007
Holly Zachariah 
THE COLUMBUS DISPATCH 

MARION, Ohio  The snow that covered the dead deer didnt hide the jagged marks where the animals prized rack had been ripped from its skull. 


Full Article 

-Jeff


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I wouldn't mind hunting the poachers myself.  It amazes me how people could kill deer just to get the rack!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

In parts of Africa, Elephant poachers are hunted by PAID marksmen. You shoot to kill, no questions asked. Seems like a reasonable plan for Ohio poachers as well!

lg_mouth


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i wish we just had their email or home address.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Doesn't appear Marion County has a court site to search public court dockets. If you want Robert Freeman and David Jones' address you will have to go get the public records in person.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The fines are not near enough for this, they should be felonies.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> In parts of Africa, Elephant poachers are hunted by PAID marksmen. You shoot to kill, no questions asked. Seems like a reasonable plan for Ohio poachers as well!
> 
> lg_mouth




Sounds great to me!! [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats to the ODW for busting these morons. It still seems like a slap on the wrist though. What has to be done to get stiffer penalties for stupid people like this?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Cut off their tesicals so they cant reprouduce.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

traphunter said:


> Cut off their tesicals so they cant reprouduce.



HAHAHA!! I agree. except for spelling. testicles


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah - let's go for it!!!

Just kidding - that is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Killing the poachers is as dumb as poaching itself....Get real...



lg_mouth said:


> In parts of Africa, Elephant poachers are hunted by PAID marksmen. You shoot to kill, no questions asked. Seems like a reasonable plan for Ohio poachers as well!
> 
> lg_mouth


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Glad you thought I was serious about killing poachers! Seems some have trouble sensing sarcasm while on the internet. 


Lg_mouth Disclaimer:

"Although it does happen in Africa, I do not endorse or support the killing of poachers here in Ohio."
This message was paid for the "Ultralight 'Get Real' Campaign" 

lg_mouth


----------

